# RECOMMENDATION: Yaxell Super Gou v. Kramer Euroline Damascus v. Shun Premier



## ChessGator (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello fellows,

I have done some research on my own, but I would appreciate a recommendation/comparison on these three separate companies knives.

1. Yaxell Super Gou 

2. Kramer Euroline Damascus

3. Shun Premier

A link to the best retailer for a Canadian to buy each companies knives would be appreciated.

Thank you,

CG


----------



## ChessGator (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry, just a follow-up, it should be "Shun Reserve" not "Shun Premier". Thanks


----------

